# Naples Florida?



## Some Amtraker (Oct 17, 2004)

If i wanted to go to Naples from DC, how close will Amtrak take me?


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 17, 2004)

You have a couple of options. If you take the Silver Star or Meteor down to Sebring or Okeechobee, one or the other is probably the closest actual rail station to Naples. That option would probably be best if you have someone in Naples who could drive out to one of those two places to pick you up. If not, Amtrak has a Thruway Bus from Tampa, I think, that goes as far as Ft. Myers. And you could always go as far as Tampa (or Orlando) and rent a car there if you wanted to have your own transportation when you got to Naples. Ft. Myers would be about 30 miles from Naples. My wife and I travel down there by car from Orlando (three and a half hours, more or less, by car) two or three times each year, as she has family down there, and once, using the Florida Resident Annual Railpass, which includes that Thruway Bus, she took that bus back from Ft. Myers to Orlando. The station in Okeechobee is unmanned, I believe, so no baggage handling service there. I believe Sebring is manned. Orlando certainly is and although I haven't been to the Tampa station, I expect it would be also. Amtrak could certainly tell you those things one way or the other. Note: the Star, Meteor, and Palmetto have route and schedule changes starting next month, so check VERY carefully on what will be valid for your actual proposed travel dates. Palmetto, for example, will become Savannah-New York and will not travel to Florida at all.

Have Fun!! Naples is lot bigger than it used to be, but still has beautiful beaches.


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 18, 2004)

I would probably reccomend travelling to TPA or FTL if no one can pick you up at SBG or Ft. Meyers. Here's my reasoning. Both stations are located near major airports which have abundant car rental facilities. It's a short cab ride to either airport to rent a car (TPA might even have Hertz on site, not sure though). From TPa it's about a 2.5 hour drive, from FTL, 2 hours. The drive across Alligator Alley is kind of boring, but the drive from TPA is equally boring. Granted if you go to FTL you will have to spend that much more time on the train (not an issue for me). But look at cost comparison of travelling to TPA and renting a car there vs. travelling to FTL and renting a car there. Any questions feel free to post since I'm here in Ft. Lickadale.


----------

